# Knicks vs Spurs: Nov 6, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Date: November 6, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Francis/Marbury*
*Spurs*
*Oberto/Duncan/Bowen/Ginobili/Parker*
*




























*







​*Knicks:*


> After last season's disaster, the Knicks believe they have to earn the respect of their own fans all over again. Oops. A sloppy 109-95 loss to Indiana on Saturday did nothing to further the cause. It wasn't a good way to start the home schedule. And things are likely to get worse before they get better with the San Antonio Spurs coming in for a Monday visit. "There's a public trust that you really have with your fans," Knicks coach Isiah Thomas said.


*Spurs:*


> The NBA doesn't make teams play on three consecutive days any longer -- there was a time it did in the distant past -- but the Spurs' schedule comes close. After playing their season opener in Dallas on Thursday and their home opener on Friday night, the Spurs have to play an afternoon game on Sunday in Toronto. That will be followed by another quick turnaround, with a game Monday night in New York, against the Knicks.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

I want marbury to shoot more.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

conventional wisdom has this being a blowout , but the knicks may surprise and make this close, the spurs didn't look all that good yesterday , and this is a back to back for them , 

its possible to win this one , but i doubt it.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitty was right, Channing Frye just looks lost. He's playing with no confidence. 

I'm wondering why San Antonio is taking all their shots from the perimiter, they should go down low and get Eddy Curry into foul trouble.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I like Isiah sending the message to the starters


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OH yea that's what I thought a nasty 18 point blow out in the 4th quarter. Are we surprise here boys and girls? Look at the bright side, Mardy Collins received some minutes. LMAO 

Side note: Start your countdown to the end of the Isiah era. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can the league check start watching Bruce Bowen more carefully before an opposing playing split his wig in two. I'm sick of this guy getting away with dirty plays. One of these days he will hurt one of Stern's golden child and then they will do something about his dirty ***.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I guess poking fun at Isiah made the Knicks play a lot better. Malik Rose played some nasty defense on Timmy D. The Knicks have come roaring back...and Nate Robinson is killing them.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks are on a 18-2 run...what the hell? 92-88 Spurs


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

wowzers


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph is busting the Spurs *** right about now. The Knicks down by 1 and Timmy travel thanks to Malik Rose sick defense in the paint.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Did Francis go down with an injury?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Did Francis go down with an injury?


Yep courtesy of Bruce Bowen's dirty play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Darn it I have to run and I'm going to miss the remaining two minutes but either way good effort by the Knicks in the 4th quarter. Isiah should think about putting more defensive players on the floor, and even though Malik Rose is a offensive liability it's better to have that key defender alongside Curry because Frye isn't working out. I think we can beat the Nuggets if Isiah makes some adjustments in the lineup.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That was a nice 4th quarter. I havent heard it that loud in MSG for a while. Seemed like the players responded to the noise level real well.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah but we lost. Im sorry im at the point where this team needs real WINS. Its a do or die season and no more "moral victories". Will this team ever learn that you cant put yourself in a hole like the one they did tonight. Cause like we saw last season, even if you make a strong comeback 9 out of 10 you will still end up losing cause you used so much energy just to cut the lead down.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Disgraceful. our starters, including frye, Disgraceful.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Malik Rose just knows how to play Duncan. He was around when Duncan was a baby. He breastfed him rose milk.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah Rose really isnt that good of a defender though so dont get your hopes up.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah Rose really isnt that good of a defender though so dont get your hopes up.


Actually I'm a disagree, he is probably one of the better defenders alongside Jefferies and Q. He isn't known for his offense at all.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Actually I'm a disagree, he is probably one of the better defenders alongside Jefferies and Q. He isn't known for his offense at all.


Well all I know is that he makes dumb fouls normally late in games becuase he will play defense with his hands when he gets tired (which dosnt take too long for him)lol. But that just my opinion.

Anyway what does it matter, this team still cant win just like last year!!! :curse: Zeke better start think defense cause like most of us said before the season started, Defense is key. Were not going to win games giving up over 100 points to every team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tru your avatar is a tad scary. LMAO


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>SAN ANTONIO SPURS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bruce Bowen, SF</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tim Duncan, FC</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Fabricio Oberto, PF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Manu Ginobili, SG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Parker, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>11-16</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Francisco Elson, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Finley, GF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Matt Bonner, FC</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Beno Udrih, PG</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brent Barry, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Robert Horry, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jacque Vaughn, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-75*</TD><TD>*13-23*</TD><TD>*20-24*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*105*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.0%*</TD><TD>*56.5%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 15 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>5-15</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*32-72*</TD><TD>*3-11*</TD><TD>*26-38*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*93*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.4%*</TD><TD>*27.3%*</TD><TD>*68.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 16 (17)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 2 SANANTONIO ( T Duncan 2 )
*Officials:* Gary Forest , Pat Fraher , Violet Palmer 
*Attendance:* 18,333
*Time:* 02:21


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Tru your avatar is a tad scary. LMAO


Just the way i wanted it lol


----------

